

Edupreneurs are a Good Bet to End the Reign of the Kleptobankers - edupreneur
http://edupreneursvkleptobankers.wordpress.com/

======
ujjwalg
Clayton nails it down pretty good. For more about education and technology you
can read this issue of this science magazine
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/vol323/issue5910/index.dtl...](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/vol323/issue5910/index.dtl?etoc)

The interesting thing in the science mag was this video
<http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/323/5910/53b> in which they blamed
standardized tests for ruining american education. Funny thing is none of them
are doing anything to solve the problem.

